# Anyone seen new RR lantern?



## Aaron1100us (Mar 30, 2007)

I was just at my local Target yesterday and found they redid their flashlight section. Looks like RR has a new flashlight and a new lantern with a 3W LED. Didn't buy one but was wondering if anyone else has?


----------



## depusm12 (Apr 1, 2007)

Not only have I seen it, but I bought one. Fantastic little lantern. Love the output, the frosted part makes it better and its even smaller that the old RR lantern. I'm definitely getting more of these lanterns.


----------



## Nell (Apr 2, 2007)

depusm12 said:


> Not only have I seen it, but I bought one. Fantastic little lantern. Love the output, the frosted part makes it better and its even smaller that the old RR lantern. I'm definitely getting more of these lanterns.




Is it more like the Osram lantern? what are they selling for?


----------



## depusm12 (Apr 2, 2007)

Nell said:


> Is it more like the Osram lantern? what are they selling for?


 
No it's even smaller 5 " high about 2 " in diameter 7 oz weight. Runs on 3AA cells. It has a dome shaped semi frosted cover over the K2 led, a round stepped pyramid reflector from the top and top comes off. Body is black and silver. It's 3 stages high, low and if you hold for 3 seconds it strobes. Green led that flashes every 5 seconds when the light is off. A plastic snap and a small carbiner are included to hang it up. Specs for runtime from the packaging 5 hrs maximum output, 16 hrs on high, 35 hrs on low, 35 hrs in flashing mode. Output is supposed to be 85 lumens. Price was about $26 with tax. IMHO a nice little lantern for power outages and camping. I will buy more of these and give a few for gifts.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 2, 2007)

I picked one up on Saturday and have played with it a little. It's a nice lantern. Yes, the top unscrews so you can use it as a wide-flood flashlight if needed. The throw is minimal, even with the claimed 85 lumens since it's really a bare bulb when used that way. But it's still a useful feature.

Even with the blinking green light it's hard to find the "on" button in the dark since it's on the side instead of on the top like the old lantern. Your finger or thumb has to search for the rough rubber switch on smooth plastic.

I'm wondering if it's regulated because it says "5 hrs of Maximum Light Output" then lists "16 hrs High mode." (Diminishing after 5 hours?) The low mode is PWM. I'd like to see a runtime graph on low mode too to see if it is also regulated there.

There was only one left on the rack at Target so I claimed it. Looks like a winner to me.


----------



## Patriot (Apr 4, 2007)

My Target still doesn't have these. If anyone is able to get a picture of theirs it would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## cratz2 (Apr 6, 2007)

I already previously had the original RR lantern and I picked up three additional ones on clearance at $5 each. I'd have bought more but I'm pretty sure there are none left in Indy. I finally picked up a new style RR lantern. I do like it... and actually prefer it to the original model, I just don't think it's radically brighter than the original. With fresh off the charger NiMH cells in each lantern, the new one looks maybe 25% to possibly 50% brighter than the original. On low, the new one looks about as bright as the original. Later this evening I'll try to take pics with typical manual camera settings.

The new one is definately smaller in every dimension and runs on 3 AA cells vs the 4 cells of the original. The side portion of the lens/diffuser is frosted making for a more pleasant output and less likely to totally destroy your night vision as the original will do in stock form. It feels like a more solid product and while the battery compartment cover is still of a funky design, it is easier to put on and take off that was the original. 

Also, the original has the intergrated metal handle on the top while the new version has recessed attachment points and comes with two clips and a carabiner to allow it to be hung either in it's normal 'lantern' orientation or upside down for more of a directional flood type beam with the top of the lantern removed.

Overall, I'd say it's a definate upgrade, but nowhere NEAR the 85 Lumens mentioned on the packaging.


----------



## cratz2 (Apr 6, 2007)

The packaging reads:

- Luxeon K2 LED Shines 85 Lumens Bright Equal to a 3W LED!
- Innovative Reflector Produces Wide, Bright Illumination
- 3 Mode Electronic Switch with INSTAND OFF at any mode
- Green LED Flashes for Locating Lantern in the Dark
- Durable & Tough - Aluminum Body, Rubber End Caps, Water Resistant Seals
- 16+ Hours Run Time

Rear of packaging reads:

Press switch for High>Low>Off
Press and hold switch for 3 seconds for Flashing Mode
After 4 seconds, press switch to for Off from any mode
When off, Green LED Indicator Flashes every 5 seconds

Specifications:
Battery type: 3 "AA" size Alkaline Batteries
Runtime: 5 hrs of Maximum Light Output
16 hrs High mode; 35 hrs Low mode
35 hrs Flashing mode
2 years flashing Green LED Indicator
Bulb Type: Luxeon K2 White LED
Output Power: 85 Lumens (Equal to a 3W LED)
Accessories: Carabineer with attachment clips
Size: 2.2 in x 5.1 in
Weight: 7.0 oz (with batteries)



For comparison, the packaging of the original states a 1.5W LED with 8+ hrs Run Time with 4 AA Alkaline Batteries. And though the new model has an aluminum body and the old one is all plastic, the new one weights 1oz less.


----------



## cratz2 (Apr 6, 2007)

Took a quick pic.


----------



## cratz2 (Apr 6, 2007)

Hrmm... as I was taking the other three original style RR lanterns out of their packaging, I noticed that some of them had a semi-frosted dome/bulb protector/diffuser. Makes for a bit smoother output compared to the non frosted old style, but not quite as smooth as the new version.

I don't think I had read anywhere that there had been such a revision.


----------



## LowBat (Apr 6, 2007)

Another lantern to checkout! Does the blinking green LED shut off when not in use, or do you have to remove the batteries?


----------



## depusm12 (Apr 6, 2007)

LowBat said:


> Another lantern to checkout! Does the blinking green LED shut off when not in use, or do you have to remove the batteries?


 
Green led blinks constantly when the light is shut off.


----------



## Patriot (Apr 7, 2007)

My Target finally got these in and I picked one up tonight. It's probably only about 25% brighter than the old style lantern, but it's has a much smoother beam and the variable light output is a big plus as far as I'm concerned. The top won't unscrew on mine so I may have to take it back. I'm afraid to put anymore torque on the upper portion because I feel like I'm going to twist the whole globe off..lol. I may go try again and just go for broke. I'll let you guys know how it turns out.


----------



## LowBat (Apr 7, 2007)

Patriot36 said:


> The top won't unscrew on mine so I may have to take it back. I'm afraid to put anymore torque on the upper portion because I feel like I'm going to twist the whole globe off..lol. I may go try again and just go for broke. I'll let you guys know how it turns out.


I couldn't resist temptation and got one tonight. Mine also was difficult to unscrew, but it does come off.


----------



## Patriot (Apr 7, 2007)

Ok, I got burly with it and twisted the glued rubber cover right off of the 
threaded cap.
 


It appears that the threads were accidentally glued during assembly. I'm going to take it back in the morning an exchange it for the other one if it's still there.


----------



## Al (Apr 7, 2007)

Would be nice if the green locator could be turned off ... how long before this parasitic circuit begins to have an effect on battery life ...?


----------



## Grubbster (Apr 7, 2007)

Specs in post #8 says two years with green led indicator running.


----------



## LowBat (Apr 7, 2007)

IMO the green indicator is almost worthless. It's recessed, very dim, and only gives a quick flash every 5 seconds. You have to be facing the correct side and correct angle to see it. A GITD button would have been a much better choice.

So far I think this is a much improved model over the first RR when you compare the output, size, having a low mode, upsidedown hanging option, emitter, reflector, and partially frosted lens. I'm still concerned about glare and want to test it in a camp setting rather then just a dark room.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 7, 2007)

I've used *Glad Press'n Seal* over my old RR Lantern and that softens the glare fairly well. Haven't tried it yet on the new one. I agree that the blinking green light is useless.


----------



## amv12 (Apr 7, 2007)

i just bought one of these at target yesterday. It's definately going to be useful during blackouts.

Looks like there is a cree version available that claims 130 lumens. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/160473

Its a different company but it looks identical to the one I just bought. Sort of frustrating since I only have it from one day and then I see this.


----------



## Azzi (Apr 7, 2007)

I may add that it readily takes CREE XR-E on a round MCPCB. With a CREE inside I measured 3.30V vs. 3.68V on the original K2. I did not measure the current, but it should correspond approximately to 450mA on XR-E and 900mA on K2 according to V-A charts. I also modified with XR-E an old RR and must say the newer RR version is much easier to deal with (about 15 min vs 30 min). I had to downsize the MCPCB for the old RR, while it fits nicely in the newer one without any modifications other than a couple holes drilled for the wires. All one has to do is to take off the old K2 (easily accessible, but I broke K2 while taking it out as it was glued well) and put a new XR-E one (after drilling two holes for the wires) on the thermal paste and add a couple of drops of crazy glue on the sides to hold it in place - 15 min job.
Results: 1) the newer RR is brighter than the older one, but not a lot, when both have XR-E Q2 in them. 2) The output is much more uniform though in new RR. 3) XR-E is much brighter than Nichia Jupiter and brighter than than K2 (interesting, because it looks like is consumes less power after mod for some reason).


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (Apr 7, 2007)

+1 to the green locator being completely useless. Might be neat to mod the locator so it can serve its intended purpose.

- Chris


----------



## Patriot (Apr 7, 2007)

Gimpy00Wang said:


> +1 to the green locator being completely useless. Might be neat to mod the locator so it can serve its intended purpose.
> 
> - Chris


 
Yes it's a silly design. If it wasn't so recessed it would be much better. I exchanged my lantern today at Target and the top unscrewed without any issue on the new one that I brought home. I think it was accidentally glued on the light that I returned. It works great with the top off and suspended upside down. It a fairly smooth illumination this way.


----------



## leprechaun414 (Apr 7, 2007)

+2 to the green locator being completely useless. This is much better over the original RR. I can't wait to see how the X Glow Cree X Lamp is compared to this.


----------



## Niteowl (Apr 8, 2007)

The RR K2 is also identical to eGear's K2 Grenade lantern MSRP'd at $50.00 (according to 2007 catalog/pricelist). I was told during a phone call to them a couple days ago it would be available in MAY. A day late and a dollar too much, it would seem.


----------



## leprechaun414 (Apr 9, 2007)

For $25 in my area, I think this is probably the best little lantern for the money right now. That K2 LED is super bright. I would highly recommend going out and getting one of these if your into lanterns like me.


----------



## depusm12 (Apr 9, 2007)

I have also seen pictures in a CPF thread of a Nuwai lantern that looks exactly like the RR.


----------



## Katdaddy (Apr 18, 2007)

I went to the local Target yesterday looking for the RR lantern. They had two on the shelf and I bought both. I am impressed with how bright these little guys are. I would never have given these a second look if I hadn't read about them here. We do a lot of camping and this is perfect for our purposes.


----------



## GQGeek81 (Apr 19, 2007)

I noticed they had FINALLY put the old ones on sale ($10) a while back. The next week they were replaced with this new model. I had been wondering if you guys were all excited about it. 

It sounds like a great lantern, but more importantly its starting to sound like LED lanterns are finally starting to come into their own. The new models should prove quite interesting in the next few years.


----------

